# Oooops



## Cuchilo (10 Sep 2016)




----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Sep 2016)

What did you do?
Not suitable for a family friendly forum?


----------



## raleighnut (10 Sep 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> What did you do?
> Not suitable for a family friendly forum?


....................He didn't did he.


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Sep 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> What did you do?
> Not suitable for a family friendly forum?


Might have ordered something from a far away land that isn't for sale just yet


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Might have ordered something from a far away land that isn't for sale just yet


A new bike


----------



## jefmcg (10 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Might have ordered something from a far away land that isn't for sale just yet


A flying car?


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2hGjl3zcJMk


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Sep 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> A new bike


Might be part of something thats bike related .


----------



## Smokin Joe (10 Sep 2016)

He thought he was going to fart?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (10 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Might be part of something thats bike related .


Eh, you're a racer: wheels, part of wheels ... hub!
You bought hubs that are not invented yet!


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Sep 2016)

Smokin Joe said:


> He thought he was going to fart?


I'm too old to take a chance with that


----------



## Cuchilo (10 Sep 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Eh, you're a racer: wheels, part of wheels ... hub!
> You bought hubs that are not invented yet!


I have loads of wheels


----------



## Bollo (10 Sep 2016)

EPO?


----------



## Milkfloat (11 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Might have ordered something from a far away land that isn't for sale just yet



If it is what I think it is, then @Markymark will be pleased.


----------



## screenman (11 Sep 2016)

New legs?


----------



## Mrs M (11 Sep 2016)

Trump mobile?


----------



## Drago (11 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Might have ordered something from a far away land that isn't for sale just yet


Filipino bride?


----------



## numbnuts (11 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Might have ordered something from a far away land


I've just had a "senior moment" bought a pair of trainers off ebay 
20th October delivery WHAT Oh from China............... D'Oh


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Sep 2016)

Should be in next week


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Sep 2016)

You not going to tell us what it is?


----------



## Cuchilo (13 Sep 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> You not going to tell us what it is?


I don't want to tempt fate as i have wanted one of these for about three years . They never supplied Europe with my size until now but this year they are . I want to see it with my own eyes before i tell


----------



## PeteXXX (13 Sep 2016)

That new Veyron is only a 'concept' you know...


----------



## Mrs M (13 Sep 2016)

Trinity advanced pro?


----------



## Banjo (13 Sep 2016)

Ribbed anal vibrator??

If you dont tell us we can allways make things up.


----------



## winjim (13 Sep 2016)

It won't make you any faster, you know.


----------



## nickyboy (13 Sep 2016)

Banjo said:


> Ribbed anal vibrator??





winjim said:


> It won't make you any faster, you know.



I wouldn't be so sure


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Sep 2016)




----------



## Nibor (15 Sep 2016)

that is a lot of pennies.


----------



## Nibor (15 Sep 2016)

Image removed to retain the mystique and thrill of the suspense.
Very nice BTW.


----------



## Justinslow (15 Sep 2016)

Xs ?
You girl.......


----------



## gavroche (15 Sep 2016)

Photo?


----------



## Bazzer (15 Sep 2016)

Have you got the bits to go on the frame or is the card taking some further hammer?


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Sep 2016)




----------



## Cuchilo (15 Sep 2016)

Bazzer said:


> Have you got the bits to go on the frame or is the card taking some further hammer?


The frame comes with bars , brakes , forks and seat post so i was going to swap over my ultegra group set on to it but now i'm thinking Di2 .
My last race this season is on sunday so sensible me is saying dont rush the build and get it ready for next year . The sensible me has never won a decision i must add


----------



## Elybazza61 (15 Sep 2016)

That's gotta have Di2 on it.











Dura-Ace Di2 that is


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Sep 2016)

Elybazza61 said:


> That's gotta have Di2 on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know but i'm not sure i want Di2 . Wouldn't mind it on my road bike as a bit of bling but for racing i want simple .


----------



## Justinslow (15 Sep 2016)

Will be expecting big things next season then!
A 22 maybe?


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Sep 2016)

I dont think this buy will make any difference mate . I just wanted it . If anything i will probably be slower on it until i have tweaked things and got it how i want it .
Under the hour on Sunday with my current set up is the goal . Not gonna happen but i'll try .


----------



## jefmcg (16 Sep 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> View attachment 144068


I recognise Giant in Twickenham 

Congrats to the new dad!


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Sep 2016)

I don't suppose anyone has seen any good deals on ultegra Di2 ?


----------



## Nibor (16 Sep 2016)

https://www.merlincycles.com/shimano-ultegra-6870-di2-gear-kit-74063.html


----------



## Cuchilo (16 Sep 2016)

Nibor said:


> https://www.merlincycles.com/shimano-ultegra-6870-di2-gear-kit-74063.html


Thanks  . After speaking to Giant today there may be an issue with Di2 and my wheels . I have lots of wheels and they are all 10 speed . Some can be converted to 11 speed but i don't think my disc can .


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Oct 2016)

The build is happening on Friday next week I've been working my nuts off trying to get everything paid for and i have had some massive discounts from my LBS  
The plan was to just swap all my stuff over from the TT bike i already have but after seeing the frame in the flesh it seemed a shame to go for second hand parts so decision time . It seemed my wheels are 11 compatible so Di2 was back on the cards but after thinking about it and not being made of money i decided on Ultegra 6800 11 speed mechanical . I still needed the groupset anyway so if i decide to go Di2 later its just the shifters and derailleurs i'll need to change .
I figured the money i was going to spend on that would be better spent elsewhere so ive started looking at power meters . I'm thinking either stages for durability but then i will still need pedals so in the ultegra flavour i'm looking at about £7-750 . P1 pedals are only another £200 and i already have the new cranks but then theres another grand


----------



## Justinslow (1 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> The build is happening on Friday next week I've been working my nuts off trying to get everything paid for and i have had some massive discounts from my LBS
> The plan was to just swap all my stuff over from the TT bike i already have but after seeing the frame in the flesh it seemed a shame to go for second hand parts so decision time . It seemed my wheels are 11 compatible so Di2 was back on the cards but after thinking about it and not being made of money i decided on Ultegra 6800 11 speed mechanical . I still needed the groupset anyway so if i decide to go Di2 later its just the shifters and derailleurs i'll need to change .
> I figured the money i was going to spend on that would be better spent elsewhere so ive started looking at power meters . I'm thinking either stages for durability but then i will still need pedals so in the ultegra flavour i'm looking at about £7-750 . P1 pedals are only another £200 and i already have the new cranks but then theres another grand


Yes, I would be crying! 
You know me, I'd love to do this but I just can't 
Sounds great though, some of the quickest guys I know don't have Di2, I think Ultegra is a great choice.
I've just been upgrading my old Argos Ventura with some 105 bits and pieces, probably spent £240 all in which made me sweat a bit (plus a bit updating my tool collection) can't wait to see some pics of your build and see the progress next season!
Was thinking of shifting my Trinity on, but now decided to train again in the winter and give it a go next season  and try to keep my head in order this time


----------



## Cuchilo (1 Oct 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Yes, I would be crying!
> You know me, I'd love to do this but I just can't
> Sounds great though, some of the quickest guys I know don't have Di2, I think Ultegra is a great choice.
> I've just been upgrading my old Argos Ventura with some 105 bits and pieces, probably spent £240 all in which made me sweat a bit (plus a bit updating my tool collection) can't wait to see some pics of your build and see the progress next season!
> Was thinking of shifting my Trinity on, but now decided to train again in the winter and give it a go next season  and try to keep my head in order this time


Your Trinity is the one i wanted years ago . Its before the changed everything around and started calling things pro . If you dont need the money for other things then i would keep that bad boy !
I was on a job last year where the decorator TT'd . He didn't go in for any of this fancy stuff and just rode his bike . Placed 12th in the BBAR


----------



## jefmcg (2 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> i have had some massive discounts from my LBS


I think @Shaun would be OK with this .... if you have had good service, big them up here.

(fellow Twickenham-o-naut - or are you in Whitton or Hounslow?)


----------



## vickster (2 Oct 2016)

jefmcg said:


> I think @Shaun would be OK with this .... if you have had good service, big them up here.
> 
> (fellow Twickenham-o-naut - or are you in Whitton or Hounslow?)


He uses Twick Giant afaik


----------



## jefmcg (2 Oct 2016)

vickster said:


> He uses Twick Giant afaik


Doh! I even recognised it up thread. 

(It's 1.15am here, so that's my excuse. Plus I just half-watched Transformers, so brain has slowed a few hertz)


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Oct 2016)

Oh here we go . Piss taking from the giants again just because you see me as vertically challenged . Well lets put it this way shall we . You are the odd ones with your big arms and legs stomping around like your normal with your oversized feet . If you went to Japan people would say " rook rat lat " and stand around you for a photograph and then laugh at you and point . 
Ive not finished yet ... My dinner is ready and its going to take a while for me to get through this boiled pea . But i'll be back


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> My dinner is ready and its going to take a while for me to get through this *boiled pea *.


Please elaborate


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Oh here we go . Piss taking from the giants again just because you see me as vertically challenged . Well lets put it this way shall we . You are the odd ones with your big arms and legs stomping around like your normal with your oversized feet . If you went to Japan people would say " rook rat lat " and stand around you for a photograph and then laugh at you and point .
> Ive not finished yet ... My dinner is ready and its going to take a while for me to get through this boiled pea . But i'll be back


I'm thinking you've never actually been to Japan...
And nothing like a bit of casual racism masquerading as an unfunny joke


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Oct 2016)

Is casual racism worse than direct comments about other peoples vertical challenges then ? You're in your own world of farkedupisms


----------



## vickster (4 Oct 2016)

Huh?


----------



## Pat "5mph" (4 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Is casual racism worse than direct comments about other peoples vertical challenges then ? You're in your own world of farkedupisms


I'm vertically challenged too, bike size small/ extra small 
Explain to me about the boiled peas: is that an English euphemism for something else, or are they good food for racing?


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Oct 2016)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I'm vertically challenged too, bike size small/ extra small
> Explain to me about the boiled peas: is that an English euphemism for something else, or are they good food for racing?


No , i had pork loin grilled with boiled potatoes , carrots and peas for dinner . It was a bit of fun to say i was just eating the pea .


----------



## jefmcg (4 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Is casual racism worse than direct comments about other peoples vertical challenges then ? You're in your own world of farkedupisms


Has a post been deleted? Where are the short insults? 

(and yes, racism is worse than heightism)


----------



## Justinslow (4 Oct 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Has a post been deleted? Where are the short insults?
> 
> (and yes, racism is worse than heightism)


See, this is the trouble with banter on the web, no context or emotion, and the emoticon at the end of a sentence doesn't always cut it. 
I got what @Cuchilo was saying and found it funny, however I wasn't sure if @vickster was being serious here?


vickster said:


> I'm thinking you've never actually been to Japan...
> And nothing like a bit of casual racism masquerading as an unfunny joke


Accusations of racism followed by a wink? So is that a joke or not?


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Oct 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Has a post been deleted? Where are the short insults?
> 
> (and yes, racism is worse than heightism)


No it isn't .. fatty !


----------



## jefmcg (4 Oct 2016)

Justinslow said:


> no context


Please, can someone give me context. The only posts between @Cuchilo's last post and the one he seems genuinely offended in are a brief exchange between me and @vickster that doesn't include any thing I can see is offensive. We do mention giant, but only as it's the name of the store. 

If nothing has been deleted from this thread, then it looks like I have been inadvertently offensive, and if that is the case, I apologise.


----------



## jefmcg (4 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> No it isn't .. fatty !


Apology withdrawn!


----------



## Cuchilo (4 Oct 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Please, can someone give me context. The only posts between @Cuchilo's last post and the one he seems genuinely offended in are a brief exchange between me and @vickster that doesn't include any thing I can see is offensive. We do mention giant, but only as it's the name of the store.
> 
> If nothing has been deleted from this thread, then it looks like I have been inadvertently offensive, and if that is the case, I apologise.


I think Vicksters post has been removed because it was a bit bitchy  you two and the mods crack me up


----------



## jefmcg (4 Oct 2016)

Ah, it all happened while I was asleep


----------



## Cuchilo (5 Oct 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Ah, it all happened while I was asleep


Yes , @vickster goes off the rails when you're not around to keep an eye on her


----------



## Cuchilo (7 Oct 2016)




----------



## Pat "5mph" (8 Oct 2016)

Is that the bike equivalent of the Bat-Mobile @Cuchilo?


----------



## jefmcg (8 Oct 2016)

‘It’s the wild colour scheme that freaks me out,’ said Zaphod, whose love affair with the ship had lasted almost three minutes into the flight. 'Every time you try and operate these weird black controls that are labeled in black on a black background, a little black light lights up in black to let you know you’ve done it.’


----------



## jefmcg (8 Oct 2016)

*FORD:*
I mean it’s so black! You can hardly even make out its shape. Light just falls into it.

*ZAPHOD:*
And feel this surface.

*FORD:*
Yeah! … Hey, hey you can’t!

*ZAPHOD:*
See? It’s totally frictionless. Oh this must be one mother of a mover. I bet even the cigar lighter’s on photon drive


----------



## Justinslow (8 Oct 2016)

Very smart! And stealthy......


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Oct 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Very smart! And stealthy......


Just about to hit the park for its first proper ride . Proper ride with a dodgy leg and a stinking cold but i'm going anyway


----------



## Justinslow (8 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Just about to hit the park for its first proper ride . Proper ride with a dodgy leg and a stinking cold but i'm going anyway


Excuses, excuses, if you don't go at least 10 mph quicker I do not want to hear about it!


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Oct 2016)

Justinslow said:


> Excuses, excuses, if you don't go at least 10 mph quicker I do not want to hear about it!


----------



## JtB (8 Oct 2016)

Looks fantastic, looking forward to more pictures and updates.


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Oct 2016)

JtB said:


> Looks fantastic, looking forward to more pictures and updates.


Another from this morning with the better light . Two laps of Richmond park https://www.strava.com/activities/737914756 Not the fastest but other than three or four slow rides i have been off the bike for a few weeks due to a pain in my leg . Still got a 20 something for a lap of the park and ive only been under 20 a few times so not bad for the first ride .
I took some tools to tweak the position while i was out but the guys at Giant seem to have replicated my position from the shiv pretty much spot on so nothing was needed .


----------



## Crackle (8 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> View attachment 146943
> 
> Another from this morning with the better light .


That hit a few branches of the ugly tree on the way down.

Looks a bit mean though. If it doesn't psyche everyone else in the TT out before you start, it's failed.


----------



## jefmcg (8 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


>


Did you stop for a quick pint at the Roebuck?


----------



## Cuchilo (8 Oct 2016)

jefmcg said:


> Did you stop for a quick pint at the Roebuck?


I was very tempted but then i had the idea of trying Nightingale lane on a TT bike . That idea soon wore off though .


----------



## clid61 (8 Oct 2016)

That sir ,is XXXXX bike porn at its finest !


----------



## Justinslow (8 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> View attachment 146943
> 
> Another from this morning with the better light . Two laps of Richmond park https://www.strava.com/activities/737914756 Not the fastest but other than three or four slow rides i have been off the bike for a few weeks due to a pain in my leg . Still got a 20 something for a lap of the park and ive only been under 20 a few times so not bad for the first ride .
> I took some tools to tweak the position while i was out but the guys at Giant seem to have replicated my position from the shiv pretty much spot on so nothing was needed .


Can you stand it next to something white next time so I can actually "see" it lol!


----------



## Roadrider48 (9 Oct 2016)

@Cuchilo....That is a beautiful machine mate!
Like it, very much!


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Oct 2016)

Added the giant rivet to this set up . It looks like an afro when on


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> View attachment 146939



Much as I'm sure it's a top notch machine it sure is one ugly muthafooker....


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Oct 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> Much as I'm sure it's a top notch machine it sure is one ugly muthafooker....


If we all thought the same thing was pretty the world would be a very boring place .


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> If we all thought the same thing was pretty the world would be a very boring place .



I think my post somewhat negates the need for this comment as I have shared a different view and thus by your own admission have enriched the world.

Do enjoy it tough I like black bikes and have two matte black carbon jobbies myself.


----------



## Cuchilo (15 Oct 2016)

Salty seadog said:


> I think my post somewhat negates the need for this comment as I have shared a different view and thus by your own admission have enriched the world.
> 
> Do enjoy it tough I like black bikes and have two matte black carbon jobbies myself.


Is that some middle class apology for calling my bike ugly ? Jog on sunshine


----------



## Salty seadog (15 Oct 2016)

Cuchilo said:


> Is that some middle class apology for calling my bike ugly ? Jog on sunshine



Most certainly not. I cannot apologise for an opinion old boy....

All in good jest I trust.


----------



## PaulSecteur (16 Oct 2016)

Lets have some photos when the mudguards, front and rear racks and lights are on!


----------

